# Another 24 Hour Watch



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I picked up a pair of these mid-1990's Falcon Airman GMT-2001 watches; one was two tone steel so I sold it and I kept this all steel version. It is similar to the Glycine Airman GMT-2000 but at 38.5mm and 20mm lug width it is a bit bigger. The bi-directional bezel rotates for a second time zone and it has a ETA 955.122 7 jewels quartz movement. The tritium paint lume is about dead but apart from that its not a bad watch.


----------



## scottee (May 10, 2004)

Very nice. Is Falcon a subsidiary brand/company of Glycine or is Glycine manufacturing and selling them on to Falcon?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

scottee said:


> Very nice. Is Falcon a subsidiary brand/company of Glycine or is Glycine manufacturing and selling them on to Falcon?


 Falcon is a USA based company ... I think they are independent although they have a long association with Glycine .... as well as doing there own watches they are the service centre for Glycine in the USA.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

JoT

Are there any sites with a history of the Airman? Maybe you have pointed one out before but I have obviously not saved it,

Cheers

Si


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Si there is a chap called Andre that has put together a 24-hour watch site I will send you the link, its not commercial but does have links to commercial sites ... including RLT Watches!

There are links somewhere on the site to a Glycine History page and a Glycine Fake page, I also did a couple of posts on fakes on RLT.


----------

